# Toddler fluid imput / output



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Please could you advise or put my mind at rest re fluid imput and output ?
Imput 
My toddler 2 yr 4 months hardly seems to drink much at all , I leave various cups and drink bottles around and do encourage him but he just dosen't seem to want to drink a lot . *
Will he drink enough to fufill his needs or is there risk he could become dehydrated ?*

Output We have very sucessfully potty trained and discarded nappies at night too . First thing in a morning he will do a huge wee ( nearly an inch in the potty ) then have aprox 3 - 5 wee's through the day . 
*Does this sound normal ? How many wee's would you expect an avarige toddler to have ?

*I am asking this to ease 2 minds really , mine and my friends , whose son has also recently potty trained , but her son drinks loads and has 12 - 14 wee's a day , she is at the opposite end of the scale worrying if this is normal . Of course this has all been hightened as we are now very aware how much our sons are drinking and weeing *.

Will a toddler just fufil their needs re fluid input and output or do we need to worry ?

*I look forward to hearing an answer from you . 
Thankyou .
Freespirit


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)




----------

